# Driver Kills Teen, Sues Parents over Car Damage



## Ceicei (Jan 26, 2008)

In Madrid, Spain:



> *(AP) *A speeding motorist who killed a teenage cyclist is suing the boy's parents over damage to his luxury car, the government says.
> 
> Enaitz Iriondo, 17, died instantly in August 2004 when businessman Tomas Delgado's Audi A8 crashed into him at 100 mph near Haro in northern Spain, an Interior Ministry traffic report said. The speed limit was 55 mph.



http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2008/01/25/world/main3753705.shtml?source=RSSattr=HOME_3753705

This story really aggravates me.... :rpo:

- Ceicei


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 26, 2008)

Nice guy.

Can I have 5 minutes alone with him and a pencil?


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 26, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Nice guy.
> 
> Can I have 5 minutes alone with him and a pencil?


 Well okay but as long as I can have 5 minutes alone with a ball pean hammer!


----------



## Kacey (Jan 26, 2008)

I don't care _who_ was determined to be at fault (the article noted that they were both determined to be at fault) - I can't imagine suing the parents of a child you killed for damage to your car.


----------



## tellner (Jan 26, 2008)

Like I've said before...

Some people work in the winery as cork soakers.
Some work in clothing stores and are sock tuckers.
Some work in the foundry as coke sackers.
Some work in plumbing as caulk sockers.

And some? Some of them are the Real McCoy :2xbird:


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 26, 2008)

tellner said:


> Like I've said before...
> 
> Some people work in the winery as cork soakers.
> Some work in clothing stores and are sock tuckers.
> ...


I heard Redd Foxx do a bit like this once about cork soakers and mother frockers.  Too funny.

The jackass with the luxury car, however, ain't funny one bit.  What does it say about the human race when the damage to our vehicle is more important than the life of another human being?


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 26, 2008)

theletch1 said:


> I heard Redd Foxx do a bit like this once about cork soakers and mother frockers.  Too funny.
> 
> The jackass with the luxury car, however, ain't funny one bit.  What does it say about the human race when the damage to our vehicle is more important than the life of another human being?


Says the same thing that a couple lawyers say about the human race when they prefer to keep their careers over the innocence of one man.


----------



## tellner (Jan 26, 2008)

theletch1 said:


> The jackass with the luxury car, however, ain't funny one bit.  What does it say about the human race when the damage to our vehicle is more important than the life of another human being?



It says that there are sociopaths. Some of them turn their lack of a conscience into enough money to buy expensive Audi A8s. I say drag the son of a ***** behind his high priced car for five or ten miles.


----------



## Doc_Jude (Jan 26, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Nice guy.
> 
> Can I have 5 minutes alone with him and a pencil?



Yeah, this one...


----------

